# Boag's Wizard Smith - Where To Buy?



## waggastew (28/1/11)

Mate just got back from a trip to Tassie and loved Boag's Wizard Smith. Can we get this on the mainland yet? Dan Murphies? Anywhere in Sydney?

Cheers


----------



## Mearesy (28/1/11)

I'm pretty sure its only in Tassie. Maybe a few spots in Melb too.


----------



## vykuza (28/1/11)

waggastew said:


> Mate just got back from a trip to Tassie and loved Boag's Wizard Smith. Can we get this on the mainland yet? Dan Murphies? Anywhere in Sydney?




I had a few pints from a fresh cracked keg in a pub about 100m from the brewery and thought I was in heaven. Same beer 3 days later was pretty unremarkable. It's a mystery. First batch had a HYYYUUUGE fresh english hop flavour. Second tasted dusty.

Maybe we can knock up a clone? (and drink it quick)


----------



## DU99 (28/1/11)

east kent goldings hops,i tried it at boags


----------



## vykuza (28/1/11)

DU99 said:


> east kent goldings hops,i tried it at boags




EKG would fit absolutely. It must have been dry hopped to get that intensity though. From what I remember it was malty, but not sweet/thick at all, so it had a reasonably attentuative yeast. Definitely some crystal in there, but again, not massive amounts?


----------



## probablynathan (28/1/11)

Wizard Smith's is a great beer but from talking to the guys at Boags it sounds like it's pretty unlikely that they will be sending it to the mainland any time soon.


----------



## DU99 (28/1/11)

its has been to the local tap house...
http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2008/...y-entry-to.html


----------



## jasonharley (28/1/11)

Likle DU99, i tasted wizards on the Boags brewery tour ....... it is a lager with east kent golding hops .... interesting blend .... the tour guide said that they do not "export" to the mainland but if they were enough "expressions of interest"then they might consider it in the future..... for a low priced packaged beer it is one of the better drops around

5 eyes


----------



## DU99 (28/1/11)

Five Eyes i am back there in a few weeks..


----------



## jasonharley (28/1/11)

are you doing another brewery tour or simple sampling lawnies finest? ...... it would be great to fine out what yeast they use !!!!


----------



## Lecterfan (28/1/11)

waggastew said:


> Mate just got back from a trip to Tassie and loved Boag's Wizard Smith. Can we get this on the mainland yet? Dan Murphies? Anywhere in Sydney?
> 
> Cheers




This beer was in Dans in Ballarat about 2.5 years ago give or take 6 months. I don't know if it has changed since then or if it is still stocked.


----------



## waggastew (28/1/11)

Hmmm, seems sourcing in NSW will be a challenge.....

In terms of a clone it is sounding like an interesting mix: Lager yeast, EKG lateish hopping, possible POR bittering, crystal malt?

Anyone been closeish? Anyone in Tassie able to pick apart this beer further?


----------



## AussieJosh (28/1/11)

yeah i did the tour in december, it was my fav boags beer. The tour guy said they did send it over to the mainland in 2007 but its not on the cards to go back over any time soon.


----------

